# Give me five



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Huge success last night! I read an article in the paper about the woman who co-owns the doggie day care Momo goes to. She said that a dog can learn to give me five in five minutes. So, I read the instructions she gave and attempted it with Momo. Now, you must understand that Momo is, what I feel, a little, mmmm, how shall we say it, "special". I tell her to sit, she lies down. I tell her to stand, she lies down. :frusty: She's got that lying down thing cold. So, I wasn't really expecting much from her (I love her, I really do!). Well, it took 30 minutes, not 5, but, she finally got the give me five trick! :whoo: I'm going to test her again tonight to see if she remembers and start weaning back on the treats.

Wish me luck!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahooooo!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Way to go Momo!

Reminds me of a very funny blog that I think Jack's mom originally linked to, I think you'll enjoy this:

http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/07/dog.html


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:whoo: What were the instructions? I would like to try that with my two!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Exactly! Share the instructions, please!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff, faze the rewards fast. But randomly give them down the road ,in order that it doesn't become extinct. Any tricks ,cues should be randomly reinforced. Keep them guessing . They're like a slot machine player, they keep hoping for a jackpot. LOL.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Yes, please share! Rollie hasn't learned to give 5 yet, but I've been trying. "Roll-over" was quick, but he hates to lay down. It's ridiculous! He'll lightly press his belly to the floor and then spring back up. I have to wait and be patient before he'll finally "agree" to lay down for real. Havs . . .


----------

